# Affordable Screwdrivers?



## BRL (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I've just binned the set of micro screwdrivers that have lived for years in my tool box as that only cost a couple of quid as they are are utterly useless for watch tinkering. Can anyone advise as to a decent affordable set that can be bought online that would better help me?

Thanks.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

check out ebay item

251475870177

the best price i have sen them anywhere online and they are fantastic, the blades are also replaceable


----------



## BRL (Mar 4, 2014)

Cheers, I'll take a look.


----------



## BRL (Mar 4, 2014)

I've taken a look and had a punt. Very good price for what look to be tip top quality tools.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thomasr said:


> check out ebay item
> 
> 251475870177
> 
> the best price i have sen them anywhere online and they are fantastic, the blades are also replaceable


Thanks for the heads up on those Thomas - have just ordered a set.

Regards

David


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

thanks the OP ordered one as well...


----------

